# Custom Muskie Rod (pic heavy)...



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Hey fellas, 
I figured with not much fishing going on lately I'd toss up a few pictures of a custom stick a good friend built for me. The rod was built by Brian Morrow and is pretty flashy, but not so much so that you don't want to fish with it. The blank the rod is built on is an SC2 St.Croix casting blank 7ft Medium Heavy 20-40lb line rating. The first day I fished it, litterally, first cast the rod was in hand, I was telling Brian how smooth and comfortable it felt and WHAMMM, you guessed it muskie on. It was pretty cool, the rod has instant muskie karma although it was only a 33 inch fish how can you complain with a fish on the first cast. PM me if you are interested in Brian's Contact information, he can do about anything rod building wise you can imagine.Anyway, here are some photos....

Two toned cork, brown burled and burnt cork rings...









Theres 4 inches of snake skin just above the forgrip...










Skull and X-bone decall, so when you look at this rod you know what it's about (the baddest fish in the land)...









Of course the name tag...


















Four color guide wraps...

















SIC tip top to prevent groving from braid...









Large sized hook keeper for storing those huge lures from spot to spot...









And my favorite flare to the entire rod, a shark tooth set into rod finish in the butt of the rod (had to have something dealing with teeth on the rod)...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That is sweet.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

He does nice work. Lot of nice appointments on that.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Playerific Nick. I told you the first time I saw that rod in person that I was going to punk it out. I could scratch the Nick Blackie name off in about 3 seconds. Haha. For anyone looking for a sweet custom stick, this guy knows his stuff. Even these pics don't do this rod justice. It is SICK.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> Playerific Nick. I told you the first time I saw that rod in person that I was going to punk it out. I could scratch the Nick Blackie name off in about 3 seconds. Haha. For anyone looking for a sweet custom stick, this guy knows his stuff. Even these pics don't do this rod justice. It is SICK.



I'd like to see you scratch it, the hard coat rod finish is actually more durable than the blank itself!!! I abuse my gear, you know that, and the only hint of marks is from hooks on the hook keeper. We'll get you a fish on that rod this summer jim. It's even nicer in hand with a 'lunge on the line...


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Playerific Nick. I told you the first time I saw that rod in person that I was going to punk it out. I could scratch the Nick Blackie name off in about 3 seconds. Haha. For anyone looking for a sweet custom stick, this guy knows his stuff. Even these pics don't do this rod justice. It is SICK.


Jim,
I put 8 coats of finish over the top of that snakeskin so that it laid flat, and cover the scales. The name decal is under 6 of those coats, so good luck scratchin it off  

Thanks for the great comments


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a custom rod....for trolling though...I'd like a similar blank to the All Star Western Inshore series. Its a 9 footer, great rod....heavy....They quit making it ever since the Chinese took over All Star and went exclusively Bass crap! Even a foot longer would be nice to get those baits out away from the boat more. Any suggestions? Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I wouldn't mind a custom rod....for trolling though...I'd like a similar blank to the All Star Western Inshore series. Its a 9 footer, great rod....heavy....They quit making it ever since the Chinese took over All Star and went exclusively Bass crap! Even a foot longer would be nice to get those baits out away from the boat more. Any suggestions? Send me a PM if you're interested.


Rainshadow might have a blank that fits that bill, I know they have some blanks geared toward ocean king salmon and stuff like that, I'm sure something would work as a cross over stick for trolling...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Whatever it takes....I want as little bend in the rod as possible up until the last few feet to the tip so I can see the action of the lure. That ALL Star makes a great dipsy rod too!

Nick...I see you're bored tonight too!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nick...I see you're bored tonight too!



Very......


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

At least I have the Steelers to look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

Rainshadow, St. Croix, Seeker, and a few others come to mind.
I think what you're looking for is something in the Surf rod range. I'm not sure what line class you're looking to cover. They go from 8' 6" to 13' and cover line ratings from 10 to 60. 

Tight lines,


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, it needs to be on the stiffer side so the rod doesn't bend way over while trolling 8" to 12" baits going over 5 mph. So can you hook me up?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Shutup-
I miss those all stars too! I was lucky enough to pick one up(T30X 6'3" Jerkbait) when Lee Tauchen and Doug Smith were working at Rollie & Helen's in 1999. I was fishing the tournament and that was the only brand Lee had on his boat. Little did I know they were going over seas not too long after that purchase. I have caught more muskies on that rod than all my other casting rods combined! -Probably just 'cause its my favorite to use. -Gabe


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Well, it needs to be on the stiffer side so the rod doesn't bend way over while trolling 8" to 12" baits going over 5 mph. So can you hook me up?


I'm sure I can hook ya up, I just don't know with what yet. I won't build ya just anything, so I'd like the chance to make a few phone calls and talk to a couple companies. I will make a few phone calls Monday (if they are open) or Tuesday. I'll have a definite answer asap. 

Tight lines,


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know I couldn't scratch the name off. I was just wanting to.  

This weather is unbearable. I couldn't even go deer spotting last night


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakeskin, skull, shark's tooth? Now that's the way to lay out a rod with a theme. I like the detail that I saw and wondered how you got that pattern put down like that.

Very cool stuff.


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> I like the detail that I saw and wondered how you got that pattern put down like that.
> 
> Very cool stuff.


I assume you're referring to the thread pattern?
I wrapped the bare blank with Pewter metallic, as a base wrap. I used Steelblue metallic for trimbands at the end of the under-wrap.
I placed the guide on top of the under-wrap, and wrapped in on normally, with black thread, and used silver metallic for those trim bands.
It was VERY time consuming. It was also the first casting rod I had ever built; which took me a while to figure out.

The snakeskin comes in a sheet about 3-1/2" wide, and in lengths up to 24". I justtrimmed it up to fit where I needed it, and went to town. Placing the skin is a bit of a pain (especially if you follow the direction supplied with it). Applying finish over the skin was fun too.. lol
At first I figured 2-3 coats to cover it; boy was I wrong! I had to lay down 8 coats of Threadmaster Lite to cover the skin enough so that you couldn't feel scales poking through. It was by far the most difficult part of the built, and took the most time, but it was well worth it IMHO.

I hope that answered your question, if not let me know and I'll give it another go  

Tight Lines,


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

That would look BAD in a Down East with a big Penn clamped on it screeming mercy!!!!!:B


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I wouldn't mind a custom rod....for trolling though...I'd like a similar blank to the All Star Western Inshore series. Its a 9 footer, great rod....heavy....They quit making it ever since the Chinese took over All Star and went exclusively Bass crap! Even a foot longer would be nice to get those baits out away from the boat more. Any suggestions? Send me a PM if you're interested.


I called and spoke St. Croix, Batson (Raindshadow) and G. Loomis (no answer) The options are limited due to the unique requirements.

Probably the best option would be one of the following:
St. Croix - 
2SRC120XH2 Casting PSRC120XH2 12' 20-60# line 4-16oz Lures 2pc XHeavy MOD/FAST *18*oz blank weight.
2SRS106H2 10' 6" 15-30# 4-8oz 2pc Hvy Mod/Fast *12.6*oz blank weight.

Batson - 
SUR1386F	11'6"	2 15-30 lb. Mod/Fast	*13.05* oz. 

No one at either company has ever used a Surf blank for this configuration, so it would be somewhat of an experimental build. 
Note the physical weight on both blanks. They are HEAVY! 
Maybe this won't make much different to you since it will spend a fair amount of time in a rod holder ?

Let me know what ya think.
B


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sumpin, thanks for the description. I'm interested in rod building because of how much control you can excercise over the options available.

Let me ask you what is probably a dumb question. Can you use envirotex over the snakeskin or is the envirotex too stiff for rod building. I pose that question because it seem that on that rod the skin was applied in an area where the rod might tend to flex the least and envirotex does have a little 'give' to it.


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> Sumpin, thanks for the description. I'm interested in rod building because of how much control you can excercise over the options available.
> 
> Let me ask you what is probably a dumb question. Can you use envirotex over the snakeskin or is the envirotex too stiff for rod building. I pose that question because it seem that on that rod the skin was applied in an area where the rod might tend to flex the least and envirotex does have a little 'give' to it.


I don't think you would want to use envirotex on the snake skin. I could have used that on the sharks tooth instead of rod finish (threadmaster).
Rod finish is formulated to have an inherent "give". I'm sure envirotex has some give, I don't see where it would be beneficial. Threadmaster is, IMHO, the best on the market. Ain't broke, don't fix it  

Tight wraps,


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your research and work SW...however, most of the rod blanks that you mention are 2 pc....I'm not a big fan of a two piece rod for muskie trolling. Do you think you could locate an XH one piece thats around 9'? I think beyond 9', you'll pretty much find most to be 2 pc. which I don't want. There has to be some blanks around like the old ALL Star Western Inshore series I have. I know of one company who makes a stout long rod like this and you might be able to find out what blank they use and that company is Muskie Innovations. If you find one of those blanks from their 9' XH rod...thats the one I want. The rod model is the Super Mag MIX90 XH 9.0' One piece 3-12 oz. lure weight. Hope this helps. Thanks.

Paul


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't locate any All Star Western blanks, anywhere.

Here's what I found in 1pc XH blanks around 9ft elsewhere.

St. Croix:
SCII - 2M86XHF 8'6" 36-80# 4-10oz lures XHvy/Fast 
SCIV - 4M86XHF	8'6"	36-80	# 4-10oz lures XHvy/Fast 

Lamiglass G1000:
LGM961XH	8'0"	20-50	# 1-8oz lure weight XHvy/Fast 
LGM1021XH 8'6"	20-50# 1-8oz lure weight XHvy/Fast

Those are the blanks that I can find that are 1pc, and around 9 feet. One good thing about these compared to the surf blanks... they weigh far less. Most of these are in the 4 to 6 ounce range; where the surf blanks were as much as 18oz. 
I know you're looking for a 1 piece around 9 feet, but keep in mind the shipping costs are going to be expensive. Both to me, and to you... if this is something you decide to move forward with.

Tight lines,
SW


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn! I can't believe there aren't any 9' or more blanks out there for trolling in one piece. That sucks....it seems everytime a manufacturer has something good, they change it up or discontinue it within a year! Frustrating to say the least. I was really looking to go a 9' minumum...I know the six inches sounds minimal, but I was really looking to get into something even longer than 9' instead of shorter. To get those baits out away from the wake of my boat...Oh well, if you come up with anything else, let me know. I'm still wondering where Musky Innovations gets their blanks. I could have got one of those rods on Ebay, new, last year for like $120, Now that they are being sold in Cabela's and Rollie & Helen's they are like $200+....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Damn! I can't believe there aren't any 9' or more blanks out there for trolling in one piece. That sucks....it seems everytime a manufacturer has something good, they change it up or discontinue it within a year! Frustrating to say the least. I was really looking to go a 9' minumum...I know the six inches sounds minimal, but I was really looking to get into something even longer than 9' instead of shorter. To get those baits out away from the wake of my boat...Oh well, if you come up with anything else, let me know. I'm still wondering where Musky Innovations gets their blanks. I could have got one of those rods on Ebay, new, last year for like $120, Now that they are being sold in Cabela's and Rollie & Helen's they are like $200+....


I believe Diamondback may have changed ownership, but I think they still have a 1 pc 9' Heavy action blank. I think they are kind of pricey, but that might fit your build. I couldn't find it on their website, but Keith's site at Pro Edge Rods shows a 9 footer available. I know he does a lot of 9' rods in various actions.


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I believe Diamondback may have changed ownership, but I think they still have a 1 pc 9' Heavy action blank. I think they are kind of pricey, but that might fit your build. I couldn't find it on their website, but Keith's site at Pro Edge Rods shows a 9 footer available. I know he does a lot of 9' rods in various actions.


Thanks for the info Critter!
I just got off the phone with Keith  
Keith said 90% of his 9 foot rods are built on the two St. Croix blanks that I suggested. 

ShutUpNFish - 
We can easily make an 8' 6" rod 9 feet. It's as easy as using a butt extension to add the 6 inches that you're looking for. It's a common practice and will work just fine.
Diamondback doesn't offer anything in 9' one piece for trolling, and their Muskie rods are all under 8'.

Let me know what you're thinking,


----------

